# TORONTO | Eight Cumberland | 170m | 557ft | 51 fl | U/C



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

*Address*: 8 Cumberland Street
*Developer*: Phantom Developments
*Architect*: Page + Steele / IBI Group Architects


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

New renderings from UT


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

I kinda wish the fins were on all four sides, not just the west side.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Agree. The side with the fin looks great, the other 3 sides the usual pedestrian condo facade.


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

This thread can be moved/merged in this thread that's in to Toronto Development?

Information: This tower is adjacent/behind 1 Yorkville. 


20170319_093529 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_093540 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_095425 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_095438 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_095538 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Jaborandi said:


> I kinda wish the fins were on all four sides, not just the west side.




No point doing it behind as it will be hidden by 1 Yorkville that's under construction behind it.


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Now under construction, lets update thread title.

1 Yorkville is pictured beyond.

20180711_102946 by K K, on Flickr

20180711_103007 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Eight Cumberland by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

16/02/19










pic by drum118 at UT

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-great-gulf-architectsalliance.21210/page-18


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By ProjectEnd on UrbanToronto:*


----------

